# Friday Watch! What Are You Wearing?



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, never started one of these threads, so here goes!

Will be wearing this baby recently received from Alas (thanks!)

Pic "borrowed" from JonW I hope that's ok!

Scubapro Quartz Diver:










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Same old thing...










Later,

William


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...and never had chance to be the first to reply either - Mach must be busy counting watches
















New strap from mrteatime



















Cheers Stu.

Oh pi$$ William beat me to it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sparky, nice to see that one doing the rounds. An indestructable watch imho









Ive still not organised my photos, but this for the last week and today...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

'Anonymous' Asian today:





































Cheers


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

my latest catch....a Le Forban, SecuritÃ©-Mer...


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Very nice one.

Bertrand



salmonia said:


> my latest catch....a Le Forban, SecuritÃ©-Mer...


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I will have this one tomorrow.

Bertrand


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Swap between these 2


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> ...and never had chance to be the first to reply either - Mach must be busy counting watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny, after I prepared my post, I opened another window and checked to see if there was a new post.







I like the slots in that strap.

Later,

William


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Zeno/Schild for me today


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> ...and never had chance to be the first to reply either - Mach must be busy counting watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that looks as cool as.......

wearing this today...,


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JonW said:


> Sparky, nice to see that one doing the rounds. An indestructable watch imho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ive done the photo montage now... its here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=28813

And this is what im wearing...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*Casio Fishing Gear today*. Just hoping the weather brightens up a bit or I may not go fishing


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Am wearing the Sinn today, after finally getting around to taking some more pics over the weekend of this watch I only went and changed the strap yesterday ... so looks like I need to do some more now


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Nothing at the moment







..........but waiting for the postie to bring my new arrival


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Breitling 'Shark' today.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Think i'll wear this chunk of metal today.

1960s Le Cheminant manual chronograph. Fitted with Landeron 149 movement.


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

This one.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> Think i'll wear this chunk of metal today.
> 
> 1960s Le Cheminant manual chronograph. Fitted with Landeron 149 movement.


a beauty!....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

1953 manual wind, cal. 266

Thanks for "_returning_" this to me Griff!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

dapper said:


> 'Anonymous' Asian today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that; may I ask where it came from?


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

this today


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Turkish Railways for me this morning...


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

This one - sorry about the picture. Best I could do.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT24.1 today..


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> RLT24.1


24.1?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

chris l said:


> Turkish Railways for me this morning...


Love it Chris....very unusual!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

JonW said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > RLT24.1
> ...


I assume its the new designation for the modifications done by Roy, nice watch jason.










Have put this on to count away the minutes


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Sinn 103 Sa Hd* today


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Chrono Avenger for me


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

The previous photgraphs were old and from my website.

All the photographs need updating but here is a newer shot, taken this morning.

Le Cheminant manual chronograph.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Just a simple diving watch,

Panerai 243,great WE one and all.

Martin


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Going with the Ploprof today










Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > RLT24.1
> ...












http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=28627


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

6649 17 jewel manual


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Not as flash as you lot









Got on my new arrival *Accurist All Terrain Chronograph*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Ahhh I see....


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Has to be the Bathys today.

Alasdair


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Deego said:


> Not as flash as you lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cost or brand is not an issue Bri  - still very pleasing to the eye IMO- Congrats.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Rebuilt the 6309, new seals, buffed the case etc...looking good been on wrist for 3 days now!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Another Chrono Avenger ..










But flying back to London later so have this as well.


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Off clay pigeon shooting today so i'll be wearing my new alpha daytona. no pic, sorry.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I shoot clays too

Miroku MK38 grade 3, 32" OU, fixed 3/4 and full trap gun

The only way is to "dust 'em!!"


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Deego said:
> 
> 
> > Not as flash as you lot
> ...


Absolutely - I'll be wearing mine tomorrow!










But for today it's the GMT again - hard to shake off the wrist...










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Rev that 6309 looks great, top job









Right are your eyes ready for this? It's a little bit on the bright side, now it's on its new strap (cheers Andy)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Morning all,

Stowa seatime for me










have a great weekend.

Paul


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Booked a day off today - woo hoo! Anyway, off to the gym in a bit so I'll be wearing this Timex...










Then I'll change to this for some knocking about in the garden...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

No prizes for guessing what's on my wrist...










oops







no don't be silly







it's this of course...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this for the morning....

*Breitling Shark cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> 6649 17 jewel manual


That is pure & simple class Griff









Did you get it from Neil Wood? if so I`d been eyeing that one up myself


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> No prizes for guessing what's on my wrist...
> 
> oops
> 
> ...


Great pics ...









This one for me today:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

dum de dum dum dum dum de dum de dum dum dum dum de....


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Sturmanskie 15 jewel

URL=http://www.theimageboard.com/uploads/a6s05qpb.jpg]









Regards,

Russ


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This Stowa for today.....










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

New arrival today... it's a bit of an animal!!










Too much so for me so quickly popped the PRS-50 back on before it starts the rounds next week


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Mirage III for me that came in this week:


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

BR 02


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > 6649 17 jewel manual
> ...


Yes Mach

It's a cracker and in great nick.

I've regulated it to gain just 4 s + per day.

The dial looks much better than the pic


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Griff, well done


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thankyou


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Seiko Atlas while at work.










Will be wearing this when I get home.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> 6649 17 jewel manual


Nice watch Griff







.... a good capitalist watch if you don't mind me saying, I always knew you were a boss at heart









Also nice to see you have changed your mind about Rolex a.k.a. overpriced tat


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This weren't overpriced and it is a manual..........not one with a no ball bearing auto rotor!!!









Bit fed up with the divers look too!!!

This is a great change


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That is one Rolex I do hope to get one day









Anyway on a somewhat more mundane level, I swapped over to these before coming to work....

*Pulsar PJN299X1 cal.V675*










*Seiko SNK803K2, cal.7S26B 21 jewels*


----------



## Marine Bill (Jan 10, 2008)

clearly too young to post in this section, but here goes....


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Another Full Lume Friday...

*RLT 41*










Don't ya' wish you had one???


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Colamariner! Pics to follow, but this one is a hoot


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Another Full Lume Friday...
> 
> *RLT 41*
> 
> ...


Still pushing it then Rich 

A favourite Glycine for me today with a similar colour face, Nick


----------



## steve309 (Jun 10, 2006)

I've been wearing my Protrek most of the day whilst putting down a floor. But now the weekends here and I'm wearing this little beauty, courtesy of dapper from these forums. No piccies yet so a 'borrowed' one if I may......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

After wearing the Sinn all day have swapped back to this, it's been off and on the wrist so much over the last two weeks it hasn't even had chance to wind down yet....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just got home from the office, fitted the bracelet link I received from Keith in the post today (thanks Keith







), and I'm wearing it at last









Quick picture....










Rich


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nalu said:


> Colamariner! Pics to follow, but this one is a hoot










:lol: I remember the guy who was making them posting few years back. I was just thinking at him about how much heat he got.







:lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Just got home from the office, fitted the bracelet link I received from Keith in the post today (thanks Keith
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how cool is that


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

The one at the front today, now back on a lumpy.










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mutley said:


> The one at the front today, now back on a lumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic but every time I see it, I start to think I really need a domed cystal watch again


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> The one at the front today, now back on a lumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could grow stuff under that dome......does it hit you in the eye at all?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > The one at the front today, now back on a lumpy.
> ...


It's not the Eden project, it's a watch


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Haven't worn this in ages, so O&W today


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


are you sure?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Great pic but every time I see it, I start to think I really need a domed cystal watch again


Cheers Phil, I know there are a few round here who don't like domes but I think they are quite







(yes I've had a drink







)


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > The one at the front today, now back on a lumpy.
> ...


Only when I :*****:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

modded Zeno










Andy


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


Wow, you are bragging about the size of your dome, aren't you


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Wow, you are bragging about the size of your dome, aren't you












(as a gentleman I could not possibly comment)


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Received this today


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Just got home from the office, fitted the bracelet link I received from Keith in the post today (thanks Keith
> 
> 
> 
> ...










love that & I want one









Congrats Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

My new baby from Carlos (his picture), will take some of my own tomorrow.










Perfection and another grail off the list


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Just got home from the office, fitted the bracelet link I received from Keith in the post today (thanks Keith
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great watch Rich and it was good to see it in the steel and your other amazing watches







over a coffee this lunchtime.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> My new baby from Carlos (his picture), will take some of my own tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered who bagged that one, glad it went to someone who will appreciate it. Well done Neal and I'm now very jealous!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Just got home from the office, fitted the bracelet link I received from Keith in the post today (thanks Keith
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More reasons to be jealous, sometimes I hate the Friday thread!

Seriously though that is just fan bloody tastic. Rich you're a very lucky guy, wear it well my friend.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Just got home from the office, fitted the bracelet link I received from Keith in the post today (thanks Keith
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Flashharry said:


> My new baby from Carlos (his picture), will take some of my own tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you two like - great finds, love them both







- the flightmaster is still on my current list of essentials


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

hippo said:


> Rev that 6309 looks great, top job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers Hippo nice bright citizen!


----------

